# Sorry, but does anyone know what is going on with Bimmerforums?



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm beginning to think that Brian Lieb will never send out shirts. If they even exist.

I offered to pay the considerable shipping costs out of my own pocket to make bf.c/TbR members whole. He refused. We tried to arrange for people to go to his house and get the shirts and package them and pay the shipping. He refused.

If there are shirts in existence, he's acting damn weird about it.

I've written the whole thing off as a very bad experience.


----------



## JoeZ (Jun 7, 2002)

jsp98m3 said:


> *
> 
> I've written the whole thing off as a very bad experience. *


Yeah, I've become pretty pissed about the whole situation. With something like eBay you always have to have your guard up, but I never figured I'd get ripped off on something like this where a bunch of BMW owners are coming together to help another owner out.


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, anytime I see the name Brian Lieb in print, It'll have Shirt Crook mentally embossed over it like a watermark.


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

Latest:

Ray our fearless owner at BF.C got the server people to put the server back on line but has apparently not done anything to actually fix the board. He also won't let anyone else have password access to fix it. Why? Beats the hell out of me.

So if it isn't up by Monday, some of us with jingle and drive will begin the process of registering a new domain name and putting a new bf.c online. If the old one ever returns to operation, we can merge the databases then.

One bridge at a time.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jsp98m3 said:


> *Latest:
> 
> Ray our fearless owner at BF.C got the server people to put the server back on line but has apparently not done anything to actually fix the board. He also won't let anyone else have password access to fix it. Why? Beats the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


Well, you wanna know what I say?

We have a pretty tight little community over here at
The Fest, but we do welcome refugees, defectors,
and orphans from other boards over here...


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm impressed with your board, which I was never on before this. I will be staying as an active member down the road. I think most people who have landed here like shipwrecked rats feel the same way.

I for one have just been pretty quiet because I didn't want to make waves having a bunch of people come on and leave like hit and run accidents.

We'll see how it goes. For me at least. I like what I see. So I'll be hanging out.

Now if you just had an Alley Baggett picture gallery..... 

Thank you for the welcome. I know it is certainly appreciated.


----------



## jwBm.W (Oct 16, 2002)

It is quite disheartening to only see the site up, but with no access. Such a tease.  

But as always, Jim, u continue to impress me with your ways. 

BTW- Going to get popcorn...


----------



## jwBm.W (Oct 16, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Well, you wanna know what I say?
> 
> ...


Amen! And thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

jsp98m3 said:


> *...snip...Now if you just had an Alley Baggett picture gallery.....
> ...snip.*


*

That, my friend, can be arranged. :thumbup:*


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Bimmerforums is back.


----------

